# Fun: 25 Pianists play Alkan's Le Festin d'Esope!



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

One pianist per variation!! :lol:

This is a video I made the other day, to help celebrate 2013 being the 200th anniversary of Charles-Valentin Alkan's birth. He needs to be celebrated, as well as Verdi and Wagner. 

Hope you enjoy!! And yes, that is yours truly kicking the whole shabang off with the theme. :tiphat:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I reckon this is no.12?? Sorry,...not my forte.


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

Jack Gibbons is variation 9. Variation 12 is Ken Iisaka, a very gifted "amateur" pianist, from the Van Cliburn International Piano Competition for Outstanding Amateurs (a finalist in both 2007 and 2011).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hysterical 

...and the editing, one variation to the next, very polished.


----------

